# Boobs?



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

Don't ask how, but we got talking about boobs. What's the majority opinion of GBAtemp?

(Also, no nudity allowed if posting pictures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

And please don't post "It doesn't matter" unless you're serious, try to choose the choice you _prefer_


----------



## Linkiboy (May 26, 2008)

I voted for the first option. :awesome:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

It depends who they are attached to ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

um its okay if i vote it doesnt matter right?
cuz i really dont have a preference


----------



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> um its okay if i vote it doesnt matter right?
> cuz i really dont have a preference


Yeah, sure


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> It depends who they are attached to ...


I agree.
While Linkiboy loves flat chests, I doubt he will like them on grown men. Little boys however are okay for him afaik.


----------



## neonix (May 26, 2008)

I voted B-C. Not too big, not too small. But It really does depend on the girl and her figure. No extremes though. I don't like mosquito bites or giant melons.


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2008)

I'm an ass man myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, for boobs, I would perfer relatively large.  Like Uzbekistan's watermellons.


----------



## Salamantis (May 26, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> I voted B-C. Not too big, not too small. But It really does depend on the girl and her figure. No extremes though. I don't like mosquito bites or giant melons.



Same here.


----------



## science (May 26, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> I voted B-C. Not too big, not too small. But It really does depend on the girl and her figure. No extremes though. I don't like mosquito bites or giant melons.


----------



## Twiffles (May 26, 2008)

inb4deliciousflatchest

*cough*

Bad Sinki, you're too young to be thinking of such things.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




XD


----------



## Hadrian (May 26, 2008)

I use to not care about size and then I met the Mrs and now I'm a big boob fiend.


----------



## Andri (May 26, 2008)

I voted for B - C, But I'd vote for the choice 'Handfull' if it were there. Not too big, not too small -- Just something to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But of course it's not JUST, Women are also people! :[]!!
..I think ._.


----------



## Neko (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> It depends who they are attached to ...


+1


----------



## Urza (May 26, 2008)

relativelydeliciousflatchest



Spoiler











om nom nom nom


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> *Censore*


inb4b&...


----------



## Issac (May 26, 2008)

I voted at my girlfriends size.... it was the losing option, but now it's sharing it's last position with ~AA


----------



## deathfisaro (May 26, 2008)

I enjoy Canadian Prime B~C


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 26, 2008)

Like the saying goes, "Bigger is better" lol


----------



## pasc (May 26, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Like the saying goes, "Bigger is better" lol


.... and if they are as big as you ?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 26, 2008)

It depends on my mood.

I voted for B-C


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 26, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol not that big. I voted C-D


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 26, 2008)

B-C FTW!
the extremes are nasty, or just too....ugh. 
btw
>DD = fakes lol


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> btw
> >DD = fakes lol




You couldn't be more wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Plus, cup size without backsize doesn't work ... a big difference between a 32B and a 40B, for example ...


----------



## Issac (May 26, 2008)

Yes, that's so true bob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't find my girls boobs that big really, even though the cup size is D~DD... they fit just perfect in my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, it doesn't matter if some thinks its too big, it's me who will see them ^^ haha


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Yes, that's so true bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or so you think ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*logins into Issac's girlfriend's cam site*


----------



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I didn't want the poll to get too precise. And yeah, not all DDs are fakes, unless one of my best friends has had plastic surgery at 14/15...


----------



## Elrinth (May 26, 2008)

Somewhere around 0x00 -> 0x0D


----------



## The Teej (May 26, 2008)

I'd have to go with C-D, but I don't mind anything bigger, or Bs.


----------



## taggart6 (May 26, 2008)

I'm an ass man myself


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 26, 2008)

I have always been attracted to women known as "little miracles".  These are women with a dress size of 4 or under, and a cup size of B or larger.  Trust me, there's nothing in this world as special as a "little miracle"!!!


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT.

Flat chests could look sexy on the right girl.
So could massive melons.


----------



## Man18 (May 26, 2008)

I love em. Leg ass man here but you didnt have a B+ option so I just clicked it doesnt matter.


----------



## Anakir (May 26, 2008)

I just look for proportion. B-C for me. It would look funny if such a short girl had D's. Unless she's really chubby.


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> B-C FTW!
> the extremes are nasty, or just too....ugh.
> btw
> >DD = fakes lol



That's not true. Some people have a genetic "advantage" over others. For instance, all the girls on my maternal side of the family have DDs (but aren't fat before you make such an assumption).

I see DDs as a bad thing though. Try hugging someone with such big boobs and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Issac (May 26, 2008)

Venko said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are you talking about?
hugging girls with big boobs is awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or rather... I don't see any problem..


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right?
Now what if that person becomes your sisters best friend?

Akwardness all round.


----------



## fischju (May 26, 2008)

Where is that famous 4chan chart when you need it?


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Venko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not actually hugging the person, that's the problem.

'sides, like I said. All the girls on my maternal side of the family have them. They're certainly not something you want on family members.


----------



## beedog19 (May 26, 2008)

I agree with all those who say that it's about proportion. I don't care about size as long as it looks good, I just like girls in general, breasts don't really matter. That said, I answered B-C


----------



## Man18 (May 26, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would that be awkward? It means you get to hug her more and you have a better chance of actually going out with the girl.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 26, 2008)

I've never had to actually need to know the names of the sizes, so I can't relate to them either.

I'm going with litre sized is my fav


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2008)

d00bs...  dude boobs...


----------



## Linkiboy (May 27, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if your sister is teh hot


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 27, 2008)

theres a girl a my school with huge tits and she getting reduction because her spine is getting messed up. their >DD


----------



## Awdofgum (May 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> what if your sister is teh hot



Incest of course

jk


----------



## Andri (May 27, 2008)

Most girls I know with big breasts want smaller ones, their back hurts all the time.

Short women, between fit and chubby with C-D is awesome though^^


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 27, 2008)

Nothing


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 27, 2008)

A little guide I found from A to N Cup LOLOL


----------



## fischju (May 27, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> theres a girl a my school with huge tits and she getting reduction because her spine is getting messed up. their >DD



Did you just watch Superbad?


----------



## Orc (May 27, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Boobs are *what make a girl attractive on the upper-half of their body*.I will have to go with size B-C anything in that range.


What happened to the face?!
(and personality!... personality counts right?...)


----------



## megabug7 (May 27, 2008)

I'm not a boob person :


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 27, 2008)

boobies are good


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 27, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> It depends who they are attached to ...


Bob Evil wins the award for "The Most Thought Out and Decent Response"

Seriously, and some of you think that the recent influx of Noobs are whats dragging this board down...

*grumbles* There oughta be a _law_...*grumble, grumble...*


----------



## Linkiboy (May 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, in relativity to the quality trend of other discussions on this board, this thread is quite original.


----------



## Orc (May 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? This is alright for Testing Area and at least encourages discussion. At least it's not one of those Ugh... Grrr... or some other neanderthal-sounding grunt titled General Off-Topic BLOG posts.


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 27, 2008)

hooray for not caring?


----------



## Man18 (May 27, 2008)

Making a topic like this is bound to get one or two *trolls* so dont worry to much about it.  If the post doesn't add to a topic dont bother responding.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 27, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> A little guide I found from A to N Cup LOLOL



I've seen up to M then. 
Also the B cup picture is on the smaller side I think, because the B cups I've seen are bigger than that; they looked more like the C cup photo.


----------



## RiotShooter (May 27, 2008)

medium sized boobs are good. big boobs are just kinda nasty.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 27, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Making a topic like this is bound to get one or two *trolls* so dont worry to much about it.  If the post doesn't add to a topic dont bother responding.


My post did add to the topic, genuis. It added *my opinion*--you know, the same thing that everyone is adding by replying and voting in this topic? Yeah, that.

If you're too dim to be able to understand my opinion from the post I made then I dont know how you ever manage to use a computer, but hey, every day things stranger than an idiot weaseling their way into places where they dont belong and saying something that allows others to glimpse their utter lack of brains, happens so I'm not that surprised.


----------



## CorruptJon (May 27, 2008)

As long as they don't sag, I'm fine.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 27, 2008)

there was once a man that said more than a handful is a waste....




he was clearly gay


I like em big


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

Eh, to be honest, I could care less about a women's breast size. I'm one of those rare, straight guys who don't have a fascination with breasts or asses. I mean, they are nice and all, but its not what I'm looking for in a women. So I choosed "It doesn't matter" in the poll.


----------



## Man18 (May 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think about it the parts you have the inability to enjoy by grabbing do go to waste so a man that does not enjoy waste will either wish for handfuls or big hands. A lucky man has both.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 27, 2008)

I don't really care much for appearances. I just like 'em if I like 'em. (I'm referring to girls by the way...not boobs...)


----------



## Man18 (May 27, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> As long as they don't sag, I'm fine.


That is a good point.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 27, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\


that is awesome

VPS has caught on as a medical term!!!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (May 27, 2008)

People that choose "It doesn't matter" are obviously lying. 
If I put you with a girl that has everything you like but then she had Enormous jugs, that could crush you!, you would not be okay with it.


----------



## woland84 (May 27, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> It depends who they are attached to ...



So true...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 27, 2008)

Cup size isn't the only thing to take into account with boobs, idiots.

And also, please realize that big boobs CAN ruin your life?

Edit: Too much information....

My choice would be anywhere between B and DD


----------



## 754boy (May 27, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> And also, please realize that big boobs CAN ruin your life?



Well my girl's boobs are a FF cup and they haven't ruined her life. She likes them but I LOVE them


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 27, 2008)

For the most part anything is good, however I'd prefer smaller ones, A~C, mostly A~B range. Anything past that is a nothanks rly.


----------



## Mewgia (May 30, 2008)

Doesn't matter to me at long they aren't superhuge like EEs or something. (Not sure if that's a real size but that's beyond the point)

And I am in agreement with Bob Evil, it depends on who they are attached too.


----------



## OSW (May 30, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true that!

good breasts need to be big enough to grope, just big enough to give a successful boob-job, yet small enough to look natural (in proportion with the rest of the body), sag-less, not too low on the body, and finally with standard round nipples that aren't big.


----------



## Prophet (May 30, 2008)

"< AA - A" Ofcourse...

If my man boobs get any bigger than that I fear i'll have to question my my sexual identity.


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> "< AA - A" Ofcourse...
> 
> If my man boobs get any bigger than that I fear i'll have to question my my sexual identity.





































Brilliant way of interpreting this topic


----------



## ackers (May 30, 2008)

I don't understand the size chart, I need to actually see the tits before I make my decision, lol.

EDIT: 





			
				OSW said:
			
		

> good breasts need to be big enough to grope, just big enough to give a successful boob-job, yet small enough to look natural (in proportion with the rest of the body), sag-less, not too low on the body, and finally with standard round nipples that aren't big.


This guy seems to know what's good for him, lol.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 30, 2008)

Flat chests! \o/


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 30, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teach us your ways, oh wise one!


----------



## MrKuenning (May 30, 2008)

For all of those who are confused..

Bra Size is the difference between bust size and the underbust size in inches.

For example a C cup means there is 3 inches difference between measuring around the breast and measuring under the breast.

These sizes can be very different because if the breast sags the measurement in circumference can be small.  I know a woman who wears a B cup and has huge breasts but they sag alot.
Also if a woman is larger and has a 40+ underbust size the three inches of a C cup will be tiny.   Remember its 3 inches around NOT 3 inches straight out.
This all being said, ALOT of women wear the wrong size bra.   So just cause your GF has a C cup lying in the laundry, doesn't mean that she actually is.

For more information and a Chart look here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassiere_measurements

Also note to those who think a B cup is big, that most small figured womens bras that are B cup have padding.


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2008)

Depends on the girl.  If the size of her boobs fit her, then it's good.











But otherwise...
BOOBIES FTFW!!!


----------



## Narin (May 31, 2008)

Boobs are over rated, kthxbye


----------



## OSW (May 31, 2008)

man i love to sleep on boobs. they are the best pillow!


----------



## podunk1269 (May 31, 2008)

I like bigger nipples I am wierd like that.  Chick boobs with little man nipples = eww


----------



## OSW (May 31, 2008)

yes of course they need to be a little bigger than man nipple, but only a little. hmm if i had a ruler here i could give an approximate size of my ideal. but cbf finding one.

oh another comment, fake boobs are generally sooo horrible looking.

the only excuse for fake boobs is if ur natural boobs are incredibly fugly.
i'm against enlargement, but pro lowering the size if they're so big that that they're cumbersome.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 31, 2008)

I am wierd like that i guess I like big ones breast and nipple, preferably pierced


----------



## rest0re (May 31, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Don't ask how, but we got talking about boobs. What's the majority opinion of GBAtemp?
> 
> (Also, no nudity allowed if posting pictures
> 
> ...


Boobs are like part of your personality. In my opinion if there is super beautiful girl with huge natural rack it's hot but
then there is small black haired emo girl with her small tits. They're both awesome and beautiful. I mean ... Don't
operate your tits girls... plz


----------

